# October NYC Herf????????



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Anyone up to herf it up in the month of October???? no one was nice enough to call me and lmk....lmao been stuck working and with the ladies so haven't been able to log in like i would like. LMK some dates please or if anyone wants to do a small herf before then pm and me and ill give you my cell number.


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

hova45 said:


> Anyone up to herf it up in the month of October???? no one was nice enough to call me and lmk....lmao been stuck working and with the ladies so haven't been able to log in like i would like. LMK some dates please or if anyone wants to do a small herf before then pm and me and ill give you my cell number.


Well well well looked who is still alive.:tu Missed you brother :bl

Alarmguy1


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

Octobers good by me boys! :tu

e tu mr maduro??? :ss


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

I am actually headed that way at the end of this week! I might even be around in October still...


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

houdini said:


> Octobers good by me boys! :tu
> 
> e tu mr maduro??? :ss


It all depends on when.... If we stick to the usual Friday night herfs, the 17th is already booked for me. I'll keep an eye on this thread and try to make it once a date is picked. :tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Friday night is fine so I guess October 3, 10, 24 are the available dates.


Paul my dear friend how have you been?


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

hova45 said:


> Friday night is fine so I guess October 3, 10, 24 are the available dates.
> 
> Paul my dear friend how have you been?


Any Friday is good for me.

Missed you Joey. Not the same herfing without you. We all knew you where busy so that is why no one called you. Plus we saw that you haven't been online in a while. See you soon.

Alarmguy1


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

alarmguy1 said:


> Any Friday is good for me.
> 
> Missed you Joey. Not the same herfing without you. We all knew you where busy so that is why no one called you. Plus we saw that you haven't been online in a while. See you soon.
> 
> Alarmguy1


if you want we can do something next friday go to larry's I think golfman is up to it...lol


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

hova45 said:


> if you want we can do something next friday go to larry's I think golfman is up to it...lol


hellz yea im up for it... any venue is good for me


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

hova45 said:


> Anyone up to herf it up in the month of October???? no one was nice enough to call me and lmk....lmao been stuck working and with the ladies so haven't been able to log in like i would like. LMK some dates please or if anyone wants to do a small herf before then pm and me and ill give you my cell number.


LOL I just posted the 7.0 Thread over the weekend 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=183694

The 17th is out for me since I have a wedding on the 18th
But any other Friday works..

Hova PM me you Cell # I got a new Phone and no longer have your #

thanks
Doug/Dux


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

hova45 said:


> Anyone up to herf it up in the month of October???? no one was nice enough to call me and lmk....lmao been stuck working and with the ladies so haven't been able to log in like i would like. LMK some dates please or if anyone wants to do a small herf before then pm and me and ill give you my cell number.


24th ok with you?


----------

